# Can you use DTG on Caps/Hats?



## a1graphics (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, still trying to get information to help me set up shop. My question is there a DTG for printing caps?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Caps*

I have been wondering the same thing for some time now. I guess Ill look that up on the internet search engines. Ill let you know if I find something.


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes you can, the t-jet comes with a jig that you mount the cap in. it is a little challenging for correct placement but with a little practice it is not bad.


----------

